# Priming an Ecco pro



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

Can someone tell me exactly how they prime their eheim ecco pro or ecco filter? I dont have the instruction manual and I would really like to know how to do it properly because I have heard that air can easily get trapped inside of the impeller area. thanks


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

It can be a pain, but after you finish cleaning it I put the canister head loosely in the grooves on the handles. Then i move the canister back under the stand and reconnect the in/out connectors. I open the ball valves on the in first, then out and water starts to fill the canister. I let it fill completely up and then close the handle and plug it in. 

If for some reason I lose prime or you are setting up a new one, all of the steps are pretty much the same except you might have to pump the handle a bunch of times to get the siphon started. That's when it gets to be a PITA. Good luck. These instructions are how I clean my eheim 2236.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

You never have to use the priming handle at all, this trick works with all canisters, just make sure the can and tubes are empty of water, make sure the intake is in place then suck on the output until water starts to enter the can, wait til it fills, turn it on.
That's it!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

mott said:


> You never have to use the priming handle at all, this trick works with all canisters, just make sure the can and tubes are empty of water, make sure the intake is in place then suck on the output until water starts to enter the can, wait til it fills, turn it on.
> That's it!


Yup. I have never had a self priming canister (well I do but I haven't hooked it up yet) but this works well. You don't have to do it every time either if you use quick disconnects, the siphon will stay when you reconnect the filter. I have heard so many people having issues with self priming canisters, I did this once on each of mine and I am good until I either have to replace one, or have to re-setup one of my tanks.


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

Well...I bought this eheim ecco pro 2232 to replace my 2213 which was having a lot of noise trouble even after buying a new impeller...and now this one is pretty noisy. I dont have it in a stand or anything but I have it below the tank more than the min. distance (40cm) and although its just a motor noise, no rattling/clacking,etc. I dont think it's really EHEIM Silent if you know what I mean. My only idea was that air was stuck in it because I was brand new after all.* Should I just wait it out ? *


----------



## guppygolucky (Nov 9, 2009)

I just set up a 2232 and it's UBER quiet, the 2213 is still noisy with air.
2232 setup, I installed the quick disconnects. I situated the intake pipe where I want it, piped the hose to where I want it. I situated the intake and out take pipes and hoses, connected everything to the unit. Then i pulled the handle down into a "3 o'clock" position, I heard a gurgling and sucking of air, and water flowed into the canister. Once it stopped flowing I plugged the unit in and your done.


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

ill try to reprime it by emptying the canister first right now....hopefully I dont get sprayed with water like last time lol


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

I reprimed it and it's still making the same type of noise so I guess Im just going to leave it be for a little while and let it quiet down on itself....it's not that loud but Im like three feet away from it right now and i can hear it running pretty easily. Maybe It's back to the AC70? that thing was silent lol.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

How long have you had it?


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

1 day....I actually just moved my fish tanks (29g and an 8g EBI,not that heavy...) and started to use one of my fish tank stands rather than the Dresser that I had it on before. Now that the eheim is underneath the tank and benind the cabinets, I can barely hear it. I guess silent when in a cabinet and silent when in the open, 2 ft away from me mean different things. thanks for all the help, I actually learned how to prime it correctly from this thread anyway,so thanks.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Give it a few day's, if it aint dead silent by the weekend somethings wrong


----------



## guppygolucky (Nov 9, 2009)

+1 mott. I told you how I performed mine, but mine has been silent since the beginning. it's this 2213 that is really bugging me!
Good Luck! Hope it works!


----------

